
Economic Revisionism and Mayor Ed Lee's Legacy - bifrost
https://www.thebaycitybeacon.com/politics/economic-revisionism-and-mayor-ed-lee-s-legacy/article_4e154cbc-cde9-11e9-a82b-93ca466e5a48.html
======
bifrost
The TLDR on this is that the mayor of San Francisco was long pilloried for
giving Twitter tax breaks for moving to SF. Turns out it was the right move
and jobs amongst most sectors increased. We lost wholesalers but even gained
manufacturing jobs.

If you wanted to stretch you could call this "Trickle Down Economics" but
really its when you increase the size of the workforce you end up needing
support services for that workforce.

